

Malaysian Flight MH370: Join the Satellite Photo Search - b_emery
http://www.space.com/25068-missing-malaysian-airliner-satellite-photo-search.html?google_editors_picks=true

======
b_emery
It's kind of like a video game. A really dull, poorly designed game. But if
you win, you win big! It got better once I got to some images taken during
daylight hours.

